# Fido starting to trust me!



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Fido and I had a "small" breakthrough today. :thumbup:
He went straight for the Millet when I offered, didn't expect that!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, congrats on this little milestone or should I say "milletstone"! 
Little by little, Fido will increasingly get comfortable with your hand and soon enough, you will have him happily perched on your hand/finger! :thumbsup:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations,way to go fido.you're on your way to a happy and wonderful friendship with him.good luck and keep us posted.ah the power of millet seeds lol.:green pied:


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

Good boy Fido!  I can imagine how happy he made you! 

Zane


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Where's Fido? :blink:

Just kidding 

Way to go, Fido and human!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Way to go Fido!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's awesome that little Fido is so trusting of you already! 

Way to go, Fido! :urock:


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Yay! Good job Fido! I love his name, it's perfect.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, Fido does REALLY likes Cilantro...

All I wanted, was to hang it in the cage, but he just sat and watched, showing interrrest, not moving, so I thought, why not try and present it to him, he investigated for 5 mins, looking above and under my hand, and what do you know, he had a few test flights, where he just touched my hand but continued flying, then 3rd time he just landed and went to town, he ate the whole thing, and then tried to eat my fingers too, but found out, they where not eatable.
I love this little fellah!!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi there fido.he's cute as can be.lol yup watch out for the fingers.he's trusting you more now.blessings


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy to see his friend Corn for breakfast...


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

So, today we had our first "conversation", Fido and I..
When I was sat by the cage talking away to him, he all of a sudden started 'replying' , I think he tried to say his name at one point, still needs a lot of work though lol
We sat like that for 5 mins earlier and then just now before he went to bed, this time he was doing the head bop thing also, so cute!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes he trusts you. I saw the photos. You now are going to have a great relation with him. He even had a sweet look on his face while on your finger.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Awww, it sounds like he's doing very well and definitely adjusting fantastically


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Today Fido had his second out of cage experience.
His good friend Mr. Cilantro makes it very easy to get him to try new things!

And thankfully, unlike the first time, Fido only "found" the wall once lol.

After a few laps of the designated Fido flying/training room, he investigated the floor for a few mins, then he just flew back in his cage, ate a bit of seeds, drank some water, and then found a perch and took a nap, like it was the most natural thing ever lol...

I feel blessed to have found this little birdie, such a sweet one...


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations are in order. Fido is really trusting you more now.looks like you have a long lifetime of a true friend there now.many blessings and thanks for keeping us updated.:albino:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, congratulations on your little one settling in so well! He really seems to love being there with you and is clearly very relaxed and at home with his great foods and excellent company  

I look forward to hearing more about him, and keep up the good work! :urock:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for cleaning my home, done inspecting it now! 


Trying to hide behind a wannabe feather...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a very adorable and curious little one for sure  

What a lovely home he has, too


----------



## SewUnicornish (Dec 24, 2015)

Yay! That's super exciting, mine has started eating millet from my hand but not without hesitation he he. Good thing he's eating fresh stuff too


----------

